# My new Trek Elite 9.9SSL



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

As a weight weenie, I was a little apprehensive when I found out my team will be sponsored by Trek this year. Then I heard about the new Trek XC bikes, and now I have my new hardtail. I am blown away.

Out of the box, my new Trek Elite 9.9SSL (size 18.5/ML), completely stock before changing anything and without pedals, weighed 19.7 lbs. Pretty good for Trek, and lots of opportunities to lighten things up.

I swapped most steel bolts with Aluminum and Ti, installed a KMC X10sl chain, EB 3Ti pedals and two King Ti Cages, and swapped in my own custom race wheels (with some worn out Kenda SB8 1.95 tires mounted tubeless). I'll likely race on Bontrager tires, and I'll still use the Bontrager RXL wheels for training and muddy courses. Anyway, with a heavy stem temporarily standing in for the reasonably light (but too short) stock Bontrager RXL, the bike now weighs in at 19.01 lbs. That's not too shabby, and I've still got a little work to do changing little things and putting on new brakes. My Scott Scale from last year was 18.87lbs, so I should get there no problem with the Trek, even with a much heavier (but better performing and stiffer) fork.

After an initial ride or two, the bike is significantly stiffer than the Scott in the drivetrain (due to the integrated BB90, huge downtube and massive stays) and handles at least as well. I'm really impressed; Trek has come a really, really long way with their XC race bikes. I'm excited to get a number plate on the thing.

Setup:

Trek Elite 9.9SSL, 18.5/ML, with no-cut mast, net-molded BB90 and Headset
SID World Cup fork, 100mm travel with remote pop-lock
Bontrager XXX Lite flat bar 31.8x580
Bontrager XXX Lite seatpost stubby
Crappy Cannondale stem 110mm (soon to be Bontrager RXL with Ti bolts)
Bontrager RXL Saddle (carbon shell, Ti rails)
Bontrager XXX Lite foam grips (they don't slip!)
XTR shifters
XTR Ti brakes 160/140 centerlock rotors (soon to be Hayes Stroker Grams)
XTR Shadow long cage rear mech (don't know why they put long cage on)
XTR 11-32 cassette
XTR front mech (with aluminum cable and pinch bolts)
KMC X10sl chain
FSA K-Force Lite 2x9 crank (175mm, 42/29 with special short spindle for BB90)
Egg Beater Triple Ti pedals
my custom race wheels (1170g + tape and valves)
Control Tech Ti Bolt-on skewers (the thicker ones, not the SL)
Kenda SB8 1.95 tires, tubeless with Stan's, soon to be Bontrager something...
2x Andrews King Ti bottle cages with aluminum bolts

When I get the new stem and tires and brakes and finish tweaking bolts and stuff, I'll post final weight and pictures. This thing is AWESOME!


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

Need pics.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

pop_martian said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.


True Dat.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Give us an update when you've done more training and some races. I'd love to hear how it compares to your Scott Scale.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

As I said, pictures when it's done.


----------



## LAN (Jan 26, 2004)

Did you weigh the frame?

Can you measure the q-factor on that crankset?

I have a similar bike on the way in size 17,5", hope I get it soon.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you running Bontrager components for a reason IE sponsorship etc?

If you ditched it you'd save alot of weight. Im not joking - i had alot of Bontrager stuff and it was ALL heavy. My RXL wheels were 200 grams overweight, RXL saddle,seatpost and stem where all much to heavy and over the claimed weight.

Sounds like a nice bike though.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

this is useless without pics!! ; )


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

there you go


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Are you running Bontrager components for a reason IE sponsorship etc?
> 
> If you ditched it you'd save alot of weight. Im not joking - i had alot of Bontrager stuff and it was ALL heavy. My RXL wheels were 200 grams overweight, RXL saddle,seatpost and stem where all much to heavy and over the claimed weight.
> 
> Sounds like a nice bike though.


Yes, I am running it for a reason. Stem was bang on weight wise, and with Ti bolts should be around 105g in a 110mm. Seat might be a tad heavy but not too bad, and I like it. Post stubby is very light. Bar is light enough and very very stiff with a gorgeous finish. I didn't get to weigh the frame because it was built when I picked it up and I don't want to completely disassemble just to weigh it. Wheels are nice but unacceptably heavy, hence the swap for my custom race wheelset. Q factor feels about the same as my DA road crank, but I will measure. Heel clearance is fine.

Anyone know where to get a lighter seat clamp for it? The stock one looks pretty chunky and has a steel bolt and barrel nut that are rather heavy.


----------



## KonaKen (May 6, 2007)

Do you have a larger one 

nice ride!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Man, i think 09 is really the year every company really stepped up their carbon Hardtails.

Trek, Specialized, Rocky Mountain, the list goes on and on, they all put out some fantasitc Carbon HTs this year.


----------



## slashy (Dec 7, 2005)

can you describe the rear tire clearance in comparison to your scale ?

thx


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Rear tire clearance is better on the Trek, as the stay curves around to follow the shape of the tire instead of cutting across like the Scott. The chainstays are also much wider set due to the wider bb shell of the integrated system.

Incidentally, the Bontrager Jones XR Team tires on the bike perform really well so far. Very fast, good cornering on hardpack, handle ok on rocks, good traction and decent braking. A little iffy traction uphill on lots of loose rocks. They're about the same size as my old Kenda SB8 1.95 tires and weighed in at 480g each! Not bad, especially for Bontrager.


----------

